# Scary stuff.. has this ever happenend to your chi?



## Lily's_Mom (Jan 28, 2010)

Last night, Lily's eyes started to swell up. Not her actual eyes but the third eyelid near the inside corners of her eyes. I drove two hours home at about four in the morning last night so that I could get her to her normal vet as soon as they opened this morning. I got around two hours of sleep and when I woke up, her face was quite swollen. She wasn't lethargic at all but she was not comfortable and kept pawing at her poor eyes. I got her into the vet at 9:45 this morning and they were so sweet. She got a cortisone shot and we were given cortisone eye drops. I'm supposed to give her the eye drops three times a day for five days. It is now almost two o'clock and the swelling around her eyes has gone down substantially. The third eye-lid thing is still quite swollen. She is very sleepy (I can only assume from the cortisone shot) and I've been checking on her periodically. Has anyone else ever experienced something like this? Should I keep a lookout for side-effects from the cortisone shots? I can't eat or sleep and I'm absolutely sick about this. Thanks for any input.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

OMG sorry I have never had this happen before. I used to own a dog that had cronic cherry eye issues, but that was nothing like this. Poor baby I hope she gets well soon!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

OMG!!! Poor baby!! Did the vet say why it happened? Ive never had this happen to any of my dogs but can only imagine how scared I would be.

Hope she is all better soon!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

She probably got stung by a bee or bitten by a spider or something along those lines. In the future you can give her benadryl when this happens, that will stop the reaction, it's best to do it immediately as soon as you see/notice a reaction. I have seen instances where the dogs throat swelled shut and it couldn't breath due to a reaction. Zoey had an allergic reaction to an antibiotic (Zeniquin) when she was younger her face/eyes swelled up and she had welts all over her body. It was very scary for us, luckily she had the reaction while she was at work with me (I work for my dad who is a Veterinarian).


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She obviously had a reaction to something. I agree with Heather's suggestion of benadryl to tide you over until you get to a vet. 1mg per pound is the standard dosage. I hope she is feeling better soon!!! I'm sure that was frightening.


----------



## 4syth (Apr 24, 2010)

Could she have been anywhere where she could have touch a toad? 

My shih tzu Barney, now passed, had a similar reaction to the one side of his face but he had picked up a toad and it was holding on to the side of his face and the vet said toads excrete toxins that cause facial swelling and other side effects.

I agree with the benadryl, it always good to have some on hand and to give it at the first sign of an allergic reaction.

Jenna


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

omg...poor lil baby i hope she feels better soon...


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

OMGoodness, poor little girl! I agree with the Benadryl suggestion. That will stop it before it gets that bad. I would however take her to the Vet even after giving the Benadryl. That is def. a severe reaction. Hope she is feeling better now.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Nope never known anythign like this happen, seen horses get swellings but not a dog. Did the vet say what is was, what caused it?

Good to hear the swelling has come down and she is ok.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

That definitely is a severe reaction to something whether its environmental, a food allergy or a bite/sting of some sort. You need to keep Benedryl on hand until you know what she's allergic to. 1 mg for each pound she is. Hope she's feeling better. Midgie had a reaction like this (not as much swelling) but pretty severe as far as trying to scratch her face off. It was from eating an baby carrot I had in the fridge too long. It must have been bad, because she's not allergic to carrots according to her allergy panel screening. I never go anywhere without carrying Benedryl with me for Midge, myself or anyone.


----------



## Lily's_Mom (Jan 28, 2010)

She is doing a lot better today! My vet definitely thought that she had a severe allergic reaction.. you guys were right! I now have Benadryl on hand just in case anything like this was to happen again. I am unsure what she could have gotten in to.. my vet thought maybe she was stung by a bee or bitten by a spider. The swelling in her face is entirely gone today but her eyes are still incredibly irritated. They are full of a mucousy-discharge that really bothers her.. poor thing. I can't wait until she's back to her happy self. The vet gave us antibiotic drops to give her three times a day for five days. He said it can take a while to recover from an allergic reaction so severe. Poor baby!


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

Poor Baby! Glad she is doing better and hope she is back to her self soon!


----------



## cathy lynn (Sep 29, 2010)

My chi Jovi just went through this and the vet we have on line said childrens benadryl would work it was a bug bite maybe bee and the benadryl worked fine she recovered very quickly.


----------



## Lily's_Mom (Jan 28, 2010)

cathy lynn said:


> My chi Jovi just went through this and the vet we have on line said childrens benadryl would work it was a bug bite maybe bee and the benadryl worked fine she recovered very quickly.


How long did it take for Jovi to get back to her normal self? It has been almost two days for Lily :/


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Glad little Lily is feeling better. How scary for you!


----------



## cathy lynn (Sep 29, 2010)

It did take her about 1 and 1/2 days to recover, my Jovie


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh my, poor thing! I'm glad she's getting better & hope she's 100% back to normal VERY soon. I definitely agree about the Benedryl next time...until you're able to get to the vets.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Poor thing! 
Lila had an allergic reaction to Nupro.
Her eyes, nose, and mouth got all red and very swollen. Benadryl worked.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

poor baby my NInja gets like that if he gets any sort of vaccination which he cannot have anymore


----------



## Lily's_Mom (Jan 28, 2010)

It is now Tuesday.. this happened Friday night and Lily's is having troubles keeping her eyes open. She must be sensitive to light or they must just really be uncomfortable  I'm worried about her. Tomorrow is the last day of the antibiotic eye-drops. I'm hoping that when I stop the eye-drops she will be able to keep her eyes open and the pain will go away. She is so miserable


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Man I feel so bad for little Lily Bless her. I bet that scared the crap out of mom when you saw that my gosh I couldn't imagine seeing that and not knowing what that was from right away. (I freak out before I think most the time LOL) I hope she can start keeping her eyes open soon too, bless her little self. Give her a huge hug!!!!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Lily's_Mom said:


> It is now Tuesday.. this happened Friday night and Lily's is having troubles keeping her eyes open. She must be sensitive to light or they must just really be uncomfortable  I'm worried about her. Tomorrow is the last day of the antibiotic eye-drops. I'm hoping that when I stop the eye-drops she will be able to keep her eyes open and the pain will go away. She is so miserable


How is she acting? Is she eating & drinking? I would be concerned too. I would probably call the vet & let them know what's going on. I hope she didn't damage the nerves in her eyes. I would have her checked. I don't think she should still be having these problems with her eyes. It was a severe reaction & she will still have some swelling, but I'd be concerned about her eyes. Let us know what's going on.


----------



## Lily's_Mom (Jan 28, 2010)

woodard2009 said:


> How is she acting? Is she eating & drinking? I would be concerned too. I would probably call the vet & let them know what's going on. I hope she didn't damage the nerves in her eyes. I would have her checked. I don't think she should still be having these problems with her eyes. It was a severe reaction & she will still have some swelling, but I'd be concerned about her eyes. Let us know what's going on.


She is eating and drinking normally, thankfully. I'm going to call my vet tomorrow if she hasn't made drastic improvements.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Tbh I'd call today her antibiotics should have cleared any infection if they're still irritated there maybe a foreign object there


----------



## Lily's_Mom (Jan 28, 2010)

SO... update. It is currently 4:42 in the morning and I am up with Lily and we are both vomiting. She only vomited once. She also had a loose stool. Earlier tonight I noticed that her tongue was a bit off-color. I am so worried. I called an emergency vet two hours from me and they said it would be okay if I waited until morning to get her in somewhere. I don't think I'll sleep between now and then. AH!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Poor thing! I feel so sorry for you two. You can try seeing if Lily will lick some honey off a spoon. I'd say you could give her a little Benedryl til you get to the vet, but it might upset her stomache more. I'm really praying for you & always thinking about you.


----------



## Lily's_Mom (Jan 28, 2010)

The thoughts and prayers are SO appreciated. I am taking her to the vet in less than an hour and I'm hoping that we can get her onto the road to recovery!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

We're so worried about poor Lily. Bella and I send positive thoughts and hugs to you and Lily.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Thinking about you and Lily. I hope all is well. x


----------

